# DC Meet a Success!



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We're here! It's the first official KindleBoards meet-up in DC.

We're still waiting for a few people, but we have our balloons and KindleBoards sign so hopefully they'll show up.

I'm going to go into chat and hang out there if anybody wants to talk to us!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope it's a GREAT success. Unfortunately I live in Orange CA. Would have love to attend.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I should have mentioned Ann, Van, Susan and Robin (she doesn't post) were all here.

Geoff just showed up. We're waijust waiting for Jan and Mike now I think.

I'm having difficulty getting into chat.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jan and Mike are here!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I should have mentioned Ann, Van, Susan and Robin (she doesn't post) were all here.
> 
> Geoff just showed up. We're waijust waiting for Jan and Mike now I think.


Hi to everyone. I know you'll have a great time.



> I'm having difficulty getting into chat.


I was watching for you, but I think I'll let you guys have your meet-up without my poking my nose in.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone! Have fun for the rest of us that can't be there.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hi to everyone. I know you'll have a great time.
> 
> I was watching for you, but I think I'll let you guys have your meet-up without my poking my nose in.


Poke away. That's why I brought my laptop.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! (Leslie waves from Maine).

Are you all sitting there reading silently?

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Are you all sitting there reading silently?
> 
> L


LOL. I'll be looking forward to see a picture of that. I don't think there's a picture of more than 1 person reading with the Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi everyone! (Leslie waves from Maine).
> 
> Are you all sitting there reading silently?
> 
> L


One end of the table is K2 and the other end is K1...we're using the Text-to-Speech at this end...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Everyone has their Kindle out on the table. We're comparing covers, skins, and the differences between the K1 and K2.

I don't think any of us has eaten yet though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Our balloons just floated off. Free advertising for Kindleboards!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi everybody!!  Hope y'all are having fun while the rest of us either can't go because of work or location or both! (lucky devils!!)

hehe


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so jealous!  I'm in So Cal.  Would love to have a Kindle Klub.  In fact, yesterday as I was leaving work I ran into another Kindler.  Then another who just ordered a Kindle and a K1 user also walked by.  I jokingly said we were having a Kindle Klub meeting.  Of course we all compared our Kindles and had a couple minutes to gab.  I was able to give out a slew on info to a newbie of 2 weeks.  Funny, how most Kindlers are in love with their Kindle and want to talk about it.  Anyone interested in a So Cal Klub?


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations, and I hope you all have a great time. You'll have to have a good enough time for the people there, and the people who couldn't make it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just want to send a big hello and hug to the DC area people at the meet up from New York.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> One end of the table is K2 and the other end is K1...we're using the Text-to-Speech at this end...


Segregation? 



luvmy4brats said:


> Everyone has their Kindle out on the table. We're comparing covers, skins, and the differences between the K1 and K2.


Who's winning?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Now we have Betsy on the phone and we're passing the phone around the table to say hi. Hopefully nobody is eating her cake while she's on the phone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Segregation?
> 
> Who's winning?


It's a tie actually. 4 K2's and 4 K1's. Somehow all the July birthdays are all on one side of the table


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all.  I really hate that I'm missing this.
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Heather, I would LOVE to see a pic of you all with your 8 kindles!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You all should have borrowed the helmet cam.
deb


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Teach142 said:


> IAnyone interested in a So Cal Klub?


I certainly am - to prevent a thread hi-jack you (we) should start a new thread. I'm in the city of Orange.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi wish I could be there with you all!!!  I'm at home getting ready to take a nap...LOL!!!  
P.S.  I live in Riverside County...so I'm a bit far from Orange.  Lately I haven't had much time for anything.  Well must rest before my sons Cub Scout meeting...ahh to be a Den Leader.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I'm missing it!!!!!  It was great to talk to you though!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I did try chat for the very first time- but no go.

Hope y'all had a terrific time and took lots of pictures!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had to leave early so I could get to work. I had a lot of fun and it's great to have voices and faces.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We got some great pictures of all the kindles together. If someone else doesn't do it first, I'll post them when I get home tonight.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Today was the first step toward an annual National Kindle Convention.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Whoops -- hey DC folks, we forgot to talk about possibly descending on a Starbucks_ en masse_ on the 6th!

Anyone interested?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the first "Real World" KindleBoards meet is in the books.  Eight of us met in Arlington and sat and chatted for nearly 3 hours.  Present (in no particular order) were:  Ann, Heather (luvmy4brats), Van, Robin (co-worker of Van, lurking KB'er known as Rxenakes), Mike & Jan (kreelanwarrior and Scrapping Forever), Geoff, and Susan.  And Betsy called in so she was there by phone as well!  Heather had her lapto and was on KB as we talked -- we tried to get on to chat but that didn't want to work, several folks took photos, everyone passed around Kindles and admired covers (yes, there are 2 shades of purple Oberons), and talked about pretty much everything.  Oh, and we ate too.    It was a lot of fun. . . .we figure to do it again in a few months!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so jealous...but glad you all got to meet and had a great time.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Someone ought to write an article and pick some of the pics and send them to Amazon as well as for Harvey's blog. ([email protected]amazon.com)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, did you see the thread that Luv started?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. . . I guess not. . . . .that's why I started this one.

Duh! I didn't look in the Kindle thread! Y'all can find more about our exciting day here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8482.0.html


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm jealous as well. Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How wonderful that everyone got to meet. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather didn't actually leave too much earlier than the rest of us. . . we broke up about 4.  It was way cool to see people in person.

Turns out Susan doesn't look anything like her cat, nor does Geoff look like his dog.

Mike was wearing his Kreelan Warrior t-shirt.

There are at least 2 shades of purple oberon cover.

We enabled Robin (come on Robin, post and introduce yourself).  She'd never seen a skinned Kindle; we think she'll have one soon.  But she had an Oberon checkbook cover.

Geoff's skins match on his phone, Zune, and Kindle; Heather goes for the complementary but different.

Van made us each a page with our avatars and names.  

When I got home I figured out how to use speakerphone, which would have made it much easier to talk to Betsy if I'd done that BEFORE we met.  Also figured out how to use the camera on my phone. . . .turns out I was taking a lot of really bad videos.   Oh well.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Turns out Susan doesn't look anything like her cat,


What, you mean I don't look cute and perky?!? <sulk> 

Oh, and Ann probably looks exactly like her avatar, but since my computer screen is tiny I can't actually see that. She did, however, have a very cool book-themed sweater on.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like a highly successful first-ever KB meet-up!!! 

Now I have to think of what I'll wear to my first meet-up. (Besides the helmet-cam, of course!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, and Ann probably looks exactly like her avatar, but since my computer screen is tiny I can't actually see that. She did, however, have a very cool book-themed sweater on.


I was going to wear what I'm wearing in <===that picture. . . .but it wasn't warm enough.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pictures! I need pictures!

Sounds like you all had a great time. More details, please....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think any of the people who took pictures are home yet.  Van had to go back to work. . .Heather had to cross the state and work tonight.  Mike and Jan had were going to check out the Apple store before they left.  But several people took some. . . .Heather took a LOT and I expect she'll post 'em when she has a chance.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> More details, please....


OK, we ate lunch. We compared notes on books we'd read (duh  ). We discussed why it is easier to suspend disbelief for books than for movies. And there was a distinct lack of margaritas.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, I took some pictures too.  But I'm not sure whether I can upload them to this computer; I'm not using my regular one, and this one is lacking some of the usual connectors.  I'll try to find a way tonight but it might have to wait until I get the new part for my Sony (which should be any day now...)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And there was a distinct lack of margaritas.


Yeah. . .that was definitely a failure to plan that we must rectify next time.

We did have balloons! Until they came unclipped and floated away. . . . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went ahead and merged both of the DC meeting threads together here....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For no margaritas, there was sure a lot of general hilarity in the background when I was talking to people!!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics:








Van and Susan and Mike and Jan - Heather and Ann and Robin.
and








Van, Susan, Ann, Robin ad Heather.

And yes, I forgot to bring the sparklers and confetti. We all forgot to order the margarittas. And some of us had chocolate cookies instead of cake.

Just sayin.......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like fun.  I hope we can do the next one over the summer.  I have a light schedule so far this summer.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

yay! pictures! looks like you guys had fun. Can't wait to organize a Vegas meet up


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We should mention that there was also mention of Hugh (though no pictures) and Hibbing. . .so it was, truly, a KindleBoards event. . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We should mention that there was also mention of Hugh (though no pictures) and Hibbing. . .so it was, truly, a KindleBoards event. . . .


Now that's the really important thing ... besides the two shades of Oberon cover.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Here are a couple of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...wish I could of been there. *sulks* LOL!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm glad you all had such a nice time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Cool...wish I could of been there. *sulks* LOL!


Ditto!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But you got cake, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, when I got off the phone with y'all, I went in and rescued my cake from spousal unit who was hovering over it. Really good cake, too! Here's our proud graduate, Rebecca!










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can probably use that pic next time you have to pull out your mod hat!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh it sounds like you all had such fun - and love the pictures .... and am so bummed and jealous that it was so far away


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll take "bummed and jealous" for $200 please Alex.....


Seriously, it is so wonderful to match faces with names. Glad you all had a wonderful time!


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

We had a great time and visit at the DC meet.  It was super to meet everyone.  I have some pics.  I will see what they look like and hopefully get a few posted.

Van...


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like y'all had a lot of fun!    Keep us posted for the next meet.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

From left front: Susan, Mike, Jan. From right front: Geoff, Ann, Robin. Off camera: Heather, Van.









Heather (luvmy4brats) did all the technical stuff including posting during the meet









I'll see if I have one of all the Kindles to post.

Van...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

The pictures show you were having a great time - wish I were there.  Thanks for putting the names with the faces in the pictures.  

It also looks so cool seeing all those fully accessorized Kindles on the table!  I wonder what the other people in the food court thought of the get together.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

Is this a record for the most Kindles in one place? Notice how each Kindle has a different screensaver? Also, six skins out of eight. I felt so naked!









All-in-all, a nice cover selection. Notice the slight color difference between the ROH for the K1 and K2.









Van...


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

lynninva said:


> The pictures show you were having a great time - wish I were there. Thanks for putting the names with the faces in the pictures.
> 
> It also looks so cool seeing all those fully accessorized Kindles on the table! I wonder what the other people in the food court thought of the get together.


Had we been less interested in each other, I bet we could have done tons of demos and sold a bunch of Kindles. As it was, we pretty much ignored everyone, and they were too intimidated by the assemblage of collective Kindle-ness that they steered clear.

Van...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

My poor K1, no skin, in the original cover, would have felt like the embarrassing cousin no one wants to admit to among all those beautifully decked out kindles!! 
VERY impressive grouping there!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a fun time - wish I lived close enough to go!  Glad you all enjoyed it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am so disgusted that I was not able to make it  Husband scheduled a/c service guy to come between noon and 4 pm today. As it turned out, they arrived at 5:30pm...which means I could have gone!! Arrgghhh! Maybe next time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have so many custom screensavers on Bella it's almost a miracle that one of the original ones was showing for the pictures.  If course freaky Oscar had to show up (he was on Ann's) 

Owners of the different kindles:

Mike ~ Green K1
Jan ~ pink K1
Susan ~ red K2
Ann ~ saddle K1
Van ~ black K2
Robin ~ purple K1
Heather ~ purple K2
Geoff ~ mocha K2


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, I finally got my pics uploaded.... I'll spare you duplicates of the eight Kindles and covers (a bunch of us got pics of those!), but here are a couple of others....

Ann


Geoff


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And a few more...

Jan eating ice cream, refusing to be distracted, and Mike taking pictures of us taking pictures of the Kindles.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been trying to resize these pics over at Photobucket, but every time I try for a nice in-between size it reverts to the screen-filling huge picture. The only other option is thumbnail-size. Bear with me.... I'll get the pics up, and try to resize/modify afterwards.



edit: ok, the resizing is working now, by doing it directly on these posts... just can't figure out how to do it on Photobucket! It lets me resize but then it posts as full-size again. Grrr. Supposedly it's possible to crop pics there too, but I'm not getting anywhere with that. Feeling somewhat incompetent here.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

That looked so fun! Glad you guys all enjoyed it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Last ones --

Mike, Jan, Heather


Robin


Van


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am _so_ blogging this! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody know of a Photobucket tutorial...?

And why my pics are sharp on my computer but post fuzzy to KB?

<sigh>


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I have _so_ blogged this. http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/05/kindle-meet-up-in-dc/


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Susan in VA said:


> Anybody know of a Photobucket tutorial...?
> 
> And why my pics are sharp on my computer but post fuzzy to KB?
> 
> <sigh>


Under photobucket's "Share this image" area, there are two types of code to choose from - one for the picture, and one for a thumbnail of the picture. I think you were accidentally picking up the code for the thumbnail, which was turning out grainy.

I've updated the various posts.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Under photobucket's "Share this image" area, there are two types of code to choose from - one for the picture, and one for a thumbnail of the picture. I think you were accidentally picking up the code for the thumbnail, which was turning out grainy.
> 
> I've updated the various posts.


I had already updated them by adding "width=300" in the actual posts, so I'm not sure what you changed after that other than the one large pic.

And I had initially posted the full picture, but it was WAY too big. So I resized on Photobucket to medium, and reposted. Came out the same as before. Resized again to tiny, reposted, same thing again. It wasn't recognizing my changes, even though I had saved them. So then I posted the thumbnails instead, and went back ten minutes later to change them in the posts after looking up where in the code to insert the 300.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. So many Kindles in one place.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I changed the URL to point to the image itself rather than to the thumbnail. I just deleted the "th_" prefix that was in the filename for each pic. 

I also did change the width of the one picture, before I realized that I just needed to fix the thumbnail URL to make the pictures sharp.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhh.... so what was happening is that it was linking to the thumbnail, and because I had enlarged the image in the post itself, it became fuzzy?  That explains that part, at least.  Thanks.

As for why it wasn't recognizing my repeated resizings on PB, I'm still puzzled.  I've just tried experimenting over there, as well as trying the "crop" feature, but with no luck at all.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

What an exciting day for you all! I am so jealous!! I would love to be able to get together with fellow KBers! What about it Texans??


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Susan in VA said:


> Ahhh.... so what was happening is that it was linking to the thumbnail, and because I had enlarged the image in the post itself, it became fuzzy? That explains that part, at least. Thanks.
> 
> As for why it wasn't recognizing my repeated resizings on PB, I'm still puzzled. I've just tried experimenting over there, as well as trying the "crop" feature, but with no luck at all.


I've struggled a bit with Photobucket, too, when rotating pictures. Sometimes it takes right away, other times there's a delay or I have to re-do it. Strange.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Van in Arlington said:


> From left front: Susan, Mike, Jan. From right front: Geoff, Ann, Robin. Off camera: Heather, Van.


I guess we weren't TOO scary. . .the gentleman on the far side of Robin and the lady on the other side of Jan, who's head you can just see, actually sat down when we were all there already.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have so many custom screensavers on Bella it's almost a miracle that one of the original ones was showing for the pictures. If course freaky Oscar had to show up (he was on Ann's)


Hey. . . I offered to change it! 

Oh, and they were making fun of me because I didn't want to bend my book cover all the way back. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess we weren't TOO scary. . .the gentleman on the far side of Robin and the lady on the other side of Jan, who's head you can just see, actually sat down when we were all there already.


Although the gentleman we CAN see has a "Who the


Spoiler



hell


ARE these people?" look on his face, LOL! (Can I say "


Spoiler



hell


?" Better spoiler block it....I'd hate to be moderated )

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What great pictures. Thanks for posting! It looks like you had a blast...I'm so glad it was a success.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought it was a lot of fun.  But for the first hour I felt guilty every time the conversation went off-topic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a topic? 

Were cats discussed?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

No, I bet they talked about rice makers and Hugh!

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I think not a single rice maker was discussed.  And cats were limited to about five minutes.  Seems to me we spent a lot of time eyeing and patting each other's Oberons, though.     Neat to see a bunch of them together.  

And even better to put faces with names!  I'm so glad that Betsy and Ann came up with the idea!  Thanks, you two


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We discussed Susan's cat avatar.  

Actually did not get to rice cookers or coffee/tea makers.  Though some of us ate rice.  And I had a peach tea.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So when do we get to do it again?

Someone said August or September....

But since we discovered that fully 50% of us have birthdays within the same week in July, I think that's reason enough to have a little party around then!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yes. . . .well. . . .you all should do that. . . .I will be in Kentucky that week. . . . .

oh, and a public thank you to Susan who bought me a yummy chocolate cookie for my birthday. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You mean you had it for _breakfast_?? 

(And you're welcome. Seemed like a very little cookie for a milestone birthday, though.)

As far as "that week", we'd probably have to do it the week before or after anyway, since on just about every day during "that week" someone's going to have other (family or friends) birthday plans.

But one thing at a time... first there's still 06/06 to consider!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, 06/06 is booked, I'd love to do Kindle Koffee day, but y'all go ahead!

After July 22 won't be good, but I'd love to do it before!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Perhaps next time we could meet on a weekend so those of us who work can attend. ie I wanna play


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well then let's try to come up with a couple of tentative dates, at least.

Thursday the 9th? Saturday the 18th? Tuesday the 21st?

Ann, do you know the dates of your Kentucky vacation yet?

It seems kind of early, but if we can hold one or two days as_ likely_ options, those people with at least somewhat flexible schedules can try to plan around those days.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sundays work best for me. No softball and no work. Unless we are meeting at Reston Town Center, I will not be able to make a work day gathering. Not that I have to be there, just putting it out there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We discussed Susan's cat avatar.
> 
> Actually did not get to rice cookers or coffee/tea makers. Though some of us ate rice. And I had a peach tea.


Ohhh Peach Tea... Was it good?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Reston Town Center might not be a bad place for a meeting!  


There are several people who wanted to come but just couldn't.  Betsy, drenee, ProfCrash, ravenclaw, lynninva, maybe others that I'm leaving out  --  perhaps we should try especially hard to find a date that works for all those who couldn't make it the first time.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Reston can work for me.  I would just drive in to work that day instead of taking the Metrorail.
I don't know if that would make it harder for our Annapolis/Eastern Shore group or not though.

And actually, it would be a mistake to assume that all who attended don't work.
Van, Robin, Mike, Jan and I all have full-time jobs.
I apologize, but without searching some threads around here I don't immediately remember Susan and Ann' status.  Heather "works" during the day homeschooling. So I kinda think most of us do.
But it sometimes is easier to take a half-day off then it is to try to re-schedule the weekends. I don't know about the rest of you but my wife has plans for all of my weekends. (And I LOVE it).
Just sayin....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Peach tea was Snapple brand -- I like it.

No I didn't actually have the cookie for breakfast.  I ate two bites yesterday -- it was REALLY rich.  Just finished it now, kind of on a chocolate high. . . . .

My prior commitment is 11-18 July.

And I'll likely be at the Occoquan craft fair on 6-6.

I do not officially work a regular schedule except during tax season.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Let me rephrase that. It is not easy for people who work a normal 9-5. I am not able to take half a day off which is why weekends work better for me. I work close enough to Reston Town Center that I can take off for lunch and make that time up easily enough. 

Trying to find a time that would work for everyone is impossible. It would be nice to rotate the time so that folks who are not available during one time can attend other times. Weekends are not ideal for me wither. I enjoy doing things with mu fiancee and I am planning a wedding. I know that I can work in an hour or two too meet folks on the occasional Sunday (Saturday when softball is not being played).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rotating days/times sounds good.

My work schedule is usually set about a week or two ahead, so most of the time I can plan around events if I know about them in advance. Currently weekdays are easier than weekends, but once school's out for the summer I'll have to do a bit more planning as well to ensure someone's available to stay with DD. Still, I'm probably more flexible than most, so I'll go with what the majority prefers.

If it turns out that enough of us enjoy real-life meetings, maybe we should just plan a lot of them (every two months, maybe?) with varying days/times, so that everyone has a chance to come to at least _some_ of them.

(Ann, I haven't even finished my cookie yet... it really was a bit too rich... but in about ten minutes it will be all gone!  )

OK, so if Ann gets back on the 18th, and Betsy can't do after the 22nd, how about...

Sunday the 5th (holiday weekend, some might be away)
Thursday the 9th
Tuesday the 21st

Other than that -- wait until August? Or late June? Thoughts?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If the 9th or 21rst can be done during lunch time in Reston (a bit of a drive for the folks from Arlington and in DC) I can make them. Otherwise, it looks like August for me.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Angela said:


> What an exciting day for you all! I am so jealous!! I would love to be able to get together with fellow KBers! What about it Texans??


Angela, do you ever come up to Big D? We could schedule something in the area soon. I won't be in the Canton area until 6/14.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like the SoCal folks have started a poll to arrange something.  You Texas folks should as well!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> If the 9th or 21rst can be done during lunch time in Reston (a bit of a drive for the folks from Arlington and in DC) I can make them. Otherwise, it looks like August for me.


For the first one Betsy and Ann tried to find something central and convenient to everyone -- but of course there's really nothing that's going to be convenient for all!

So how about, in addition to rotating days, we also rotate locations? Then nobody gets inconvenienced ALL the time. One in Reston might be better for drenee too... another time we could do one toward the eastern side of DC to make it easier for the Annapolis/Eastern Shore folks... another one maybe somewhere north, like College Park, or maybe right in the heart of DC....

How does anyone else feel about either the 9th or the 21st, lunchtime in Reston?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What month are we talking about?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

July.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Arlington, Alexandria, DC are all doable for me on the weekend. If Reston is not convenient for most folks, then I can wait for one that happens on a weekend.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just posted a Dallas Area Meetup thread to see about the interest.  I'll try to organize an official 'meet-up' and give more information on that thread.

Angela, I am usually in Wills Point about 1x a month if you can get away for coffee or a drink.  Sundays are usually the best since that is when I take my son home.  He is physically handicapped now from a motorcycle wreck so I bring him to my house in Sachse every few weeks and go to/from Wills Point.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

It was great meeting you all! I had so much fun chatting and comparing Kindles and drooling over the Oberon covers. They are lovely!

Mike and I will try to make it to the next one, too. I actually work from home, so my schedule is completely flexible. Mike's is another story, but we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, all! Sorry I didn't post earlier, but I was tied up on other threads and dealing with idiotic parents who didn't call me even after taking my mom to the emergency room TWICE in the last ten days. Atomic Wedgies were administered...  

As Jan said, it was a great time and loved meeting everybody! I think I've got a picture or two on my camera (I didn't take that may because the other folks were already shutterbugging) and will post them tomorrow if I snagged anything worthwhile. 

As far as future meetups, we can be fairly flexible, but I don't think we'll venture farther west than DC. Where we met at the Pentagon Mall (or at least somewhere accessible by metro) was fine, but Reston is a loooong way from the Annapolis area. So if you guys hold a meet out there, we'll probably take a pass.

But that'd be fun to have periodic local meetups, and more fun to have more regional ones - especially on those occasions when somebody from one area is able to drop in somewhere else while traveling!

Anyway, that's it for now. It's about time to get to bed, unfortunately. But at least tomorrow's Friday!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After looking through my pictures, I don't really have any new ones to add. Most of mine are very similar to the other ones posted. The balloon pictures didn't turn out  

Reston would probably be too far for me to go too. It took me just over 2.5 hours to get to the mall. 

July 5th would not be good for me. I don't even attempt to go over the bridge on Sunday's in the summer.

Most days during the week are good though.

I was having so much fun with you guys that I left later than I should have and just made it to work on time...Actually I was 15 minutes late, but that's because they scheduled me earlier than normal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can go to Reston, I can go to Annapolis, I can go to DC.  I can Kindle in a box, I can Kindle with a fox (we have some in the side yard woods).

As long as we pick a date that I can do, I'll be there!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, all! Sorry I didn't post earlier, but I was tied up on other threads and dealing with idiotic parents who didn't call me even after taking my mom to the emergency room TWICE in the last ten days. Atomic Wedgies were administered...


Mike, hope your mom is doing ok now!!

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

> Reston Town Center might not be a bad place for a meeting!


Oh, I think that would be a great place! My husband usually works in Reston and he could watch the little one while I Kindled in public with all of you  Of course, in July, my older kids can keep an eye on the wee one for a short time too


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can Kindle with a fox


And I just DID! I was taking a nap after reading a bit, and one was in front of my house and woke me up. (Quiet dead-end street; lots of stray wildlife. No, I don't feel the need to euphemistically call it a cul-de-sac.) They have such weird voices. Before I identified the sound a few years ago, it gave me the creeps -- for those who have never heard one, it's like a bark but _exactly the same every time_, in an almost mechanical or robotic sort of way, and yet it's clearly the sound of a living creature.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can go to Reston, I can go to Annapolis, I can go to DC.


Oh yeah, that too. Me too.

(In fact, if it's Annapolis or someplace else farther afield, we could even carpool, Betsy. I think we only live about ten minutes apart, if that.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I have _so_ blogged this. http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/05/kindle-meet-up-in-dc/


Loved it.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Conrats on a successful meet n greet. It looked like so much fun.  Love seeing all the different kindles and covers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think if something is planned in the near future for the further-into-Virginia side of DC, the one after that should be planned on the further-into-Maryland side.  I'm willing to travel an hour or so in any direction. . . .so, plan away!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am cool with heading to Maryland.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

One might consider the Columbia, MD area - catch Annapolis and Baltimore people.

But let's go ahead and plan the VERY next one.....is everyone still set on Reston?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If the dates work out okay I will probably come and spend the night at a hotel anyway.  So the place really doesn't matter to me.  Let me know what date is good and I'll check my calendar.  
deb


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw man.  Why July...why!?   I plan on taking a trip to DC late September and would have loved to join in.  Dang it, once I move back to the other WA everything cool happens.   Those pics made my homesickness for DC worse, I used to meet people there all the time...

Tris


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tris I am sure that folks would be willing to get together in September as well.

OK so Reston Town Center it is. What works better for folks, weekday or weekend. I am fine with a weekdays in Reston, I can use my lunch hour.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I vote for a weekday - that allows more people to actually do it that will come to Reston anyway.
And you can use your lunch hour.

I am good for almost any day and can make most times work.

Suggest a date/time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So let me recap...  July in Reston, September in Columbia or someplace else north/east of DC, yes?

Reston on a weekday around lunchtime?

Possibilities so far are Thursday the 9th and Tuesday the 21st; does anyone have a strong preference? 

(Or, if you can't do either, what other dates would work?)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

July 9 does not work for me.  July 21 is good now.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Either day works for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Either day is good right now.  I'll pencil them both in.

Reston is good, Columbia is good in September!


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm all verklempt!!!!  Thank you for the wonderful birthday card I received today.  I couldn't figure out the "K" LOL!  (I would have thought it was my friend Kathy, but one from her came in the same delivery.)

KindleBoards is the best!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That was Susan's idea. . . . we all thought it was a good one. . . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Susan in VA said:


> So let me recap... July in Reston, September in Columbia or someplace else north/east of DC, yes?
> 
> Reston on a weekday around lunchtime?
> 
> ...


I can't make either of those dates, but I will be hit and miss given my crazy travel schedule anyway.

Right now, I do have a trip planned that will have me in the Reston area on Tue July 14, if that is a possibility.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I can't make either of those dates, but I will be hit and miss given my crazy travel schedule anyway.
> 
> Right now, I do have a trip planned that will have me in the Reston area on Tue July 14, if that is a possibility.


Tuesday the 14th works for me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am also free, so far, on the 14th of July.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

14th works for me and it's probably better than the 21st, as I should be packing that day for my trip.  

Harvey, you'll need to bring the helmet cam!!!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I will bring *everything*!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't figure out the "K" LOL!


Since nobody but me will have understood that comment: In the "sender" area at the top left of the envelope I just wrote a large K, no return address.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So should we keep the 9th, 14th, and 21st all sort of pencilled in, and decide in a few weeks, when July is a bit closer?

Or is it a good idea for everyone's scheduling to have a firm date ASAP?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I will bring *everything*!!!


Harvey's *Everything* List:

1) Kindle
2) Helmetcam
3) Cake
4) Sparklers
5) Margaritas
6) Firewo.... never mind, they'd probably kick us out of the meeting place.

You might be exceeding your luggage allowance on this trip.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think Instint has been responsible for margaritas and fireworks.  Maybe we better woe him.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As of now the 14th works for me - I will mark it in.
Location Reston.
Time: ?
Place: ?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great idea, drenee.... how 'bout it, Intinst?? 



Spoiler



(We'll get to a National Kindle Convention yet!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If it's on a Tuesday, I might actually be able to make it. I won't have to rush off to try to get to work. Even though it's a bit of a haul, maybe I can bring the husband and BRATs.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Susan in VA said:


> Harvey's *Everything* List:
> 
> 1) Kindle
> 2) Helmetcam
> ...


You forgot the signed copies of "Zune for Dummies".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You could bring some eggs and we could do an egg hunt.  Hahahaha.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> You forgot the signed copies of "Zune for Dummies".


<gasp> How could I?!?


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I love to come also I can make it any day you want.  

Tessa


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

September in Columbia sounds good at this point. And Heather, if it works, you could drive to our house and we could carpool.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just to keep this on everyone's mind:

We are still planning on July 14th in Reston (details later) right?

Just sayin.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL Thanks. I am still going to be there. Stressed (Three months before the wedding with the to do list staring me in the face) but I will be there


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am still free on the 14th. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be in Kentucky on the 14th. . . .so be sure to take notes and make a full report.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I won't be able to make a meeting that week.  I have to hold down the fort at work.  For some reason, the people who work for me want to take time off also.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I won't be able to make a meeting that week. I have to hold down the fort at work. For some reason, the people who work for me want to take time off also.


That is really just so inconsiderate of them, isn't it? LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Still works for me.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Where in Town Center will we be meeting? By where they ice skate in the winter?


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Found my way here at the invitation of geoffthomas. I see you might be meeting in Columbia in September? I'm in Columbia and that would work well for me, as long as it's after Sept. 17. We have a big trip planned during the first half of the month.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Where in Town Center will we be meeting? By where they ice skate in the winter?


Good question -- I think Reston Town Center was suggested by ProfCrash because of a limited lunch hour, so how about it PC, where's the best spot to meet?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DebbiM said:


> Found my way here at the invitation of geoffthomas. I see you might be meeting in Columbia in September? I'm in Columbia and that would work well for me, as long as it's after Sept. 17. We have a big trip planned during the first half of the month.


Welcome! I don't think any details have been discussed other than sometime in September in Columbia. (We have to figure out_ July_ first!  )

But if you live there, maybe you can suggest a good meeting place for September...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Columbia has a nice mall....

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Reston Town Center is right off the Dulles Toll Road. It has a large number of restaurants and the like and is conviently located close to where I work. Yes, I am that much of a pain in the butt.

I figured it would be easier to choose a restaurant when we have a head count. Many of the restaurants do not have movable tables so if we have a large number then we have fewer options but still a decent number. I am including a link that will let people see the food options instead of typing out a ton of restaurants. My favorties are Cosi, Jackson, Big Bowl, and Uncle Julio's.

http://www.restontowncenter.com/restaurants.html

The ice skating rink is the best place to meet. It is in the center of the town center and easy to find.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just outside the Columbia Mall, in the parking lot is a P.F. Chang's - upscale chinese restaurant with enough room for a group.  But the food court would also accomodate and has a nice selection from japanese to chic fil a.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Reston Town Center is right off the Dulles Toll Road. It has a large number of restaurants and the like and is conviently located close to where I work. Yes, I am that much of a pain in the butt.
> 
> I figured it would be easier to choose a restaurant when we have a head count. Many of the restaurants do not have movable tables so if we have a large number then we have fewer options but still a decent number. I am including a link that will let people see the food options instead of typing out a ton of restaurants. My favorties are Cosi, Jackson, Big Bowl, and Uncle Julio's.
> 
> ...


And there are Panera Bread, Uno's and Potbelly as well. Lot's of good choices - sounds like the location works. Did you have a time in mind?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Anytime between 11 - 1.

I appreciate people doing this. It is the only way I can make a weekday meeting. Weekends are better for me for travel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Panera has wireless so if you want to share with the rest of the board as you meet that would help. . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think Cosi does as well.

I love Cosi's salads. They are yummy and you can build your own. With the dressing on the side they are actually good for you. And I have a Cosi card. 

OK, so I have a ton of biases....


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

As to the meeting place in Columbia, I guess it depends on how big the group is. The mall food court would work. Also, the Panera Bread at Dobbin Center. Again, it depends on how many people we're talking about. The Central Library has a meeting room for that matter.

There are probably other options, but any of those is fine with me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think food is a general need for any meeting.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Totally with you on that!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, just to keep the conversation going.
Because it is almost a month away for the Reston meet.

The possible attendees as I count - going back and re-reading the posts are:
ProfCrash
Susan
Me
Betsy
Ravenclawprefect
Deb
Harvey (maybe)
Heather (?)
tessa

Did I get it right, are there more takers?
I think Jan and Mike said that they would pass on Reston and join us in Columbia.

And the "pretty sure" for Columbia in September (wow that is a long way off) are:
DebbiM
Mike and Jan
Heather
Ann
Susan
Me

So just keeping a list (and checking it twice).

Just sayin.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I can make Columbia if it is on the weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I nominate Goeff the official secretary of the Greater DC Area chapter of KindlBoards . . . . .

To clarify, I am up for Columbia in September as of now. . . .but it's not even July!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff, you're so organized!  (And I'm glad someone else is doing this; I felt like I was getting too pushy by trying to organize too much.)  Thanks for maintaining a list.

Can we agree to meet at 11 (or as soon as possible thereafter) at the Reston skating rink?  Then we don't need to decide on an actual restaurant until we have a better head count.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Aye! Columbia, Dobbin Center - whatever in that area would work for Jan & me. And who knows? Depending on how my schedule works out, maybe I'd show up in Reston, too (although probably not Jan), as sometimes I have to go out that way. But pretty rare, though...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Geoff, you're so organized! (And I'm glad someone else is doing this; I felt like I was getting too pushy by trying to organize too much.) Thanks for maintaining a list.
> 
> Can we agree to meet at 11 (or as soon as possible thereafter) at the Reston skating rink? Then we don't need to decide on an actual restaurant until we have a better head count.


I'm in for it. For those who haven't been there (anyone?) I don't think the skating rink looks much like a skating rink in the summer, it's a big slap of concrete. We parked cars on it when our car club had an event at Reston Town Center. But it is in the center of the Center.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not been there before.  Perhaps, as the time gets closer, someone more familiar with the area can give me an address for my GPS, and then PM a cell phone number in case I need some further direction.  I don't normally get lost, but it would be nice to be able to call someone and not wander around.
thanks,
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The website I posted above has all that info but we can give you something to put into your GPS. In the summer the Ice Skating rink becomes a concert venue and other things. But the signs in the Center point to the ice rink.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great, thank you.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll second the idea of PM'ing cell phone numbers (for those who don't mind sharing them) so that this time we don't wonder whether someone will *ever* show up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If everyone (who wants to) PMs me their phone number, I'll combine into one list.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a friendly bump to keep this on the first page for a while.
And to remind all of us that the Reston meet is now less than a month away.
And to ask a question: Do you think we should start a new thread called July 2009 Reston Meet or keep all the stuff in here?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think a July meet thread might attract new folks.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Just a friendly bump to keep this on the first page for a while.
> And to remind all of us that the Reston meet is now less than a month away.
> And to ask a question: Do you think we should start a new thread called July 2009 Reston Meet or keep all the stuff in here?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Less than three weeks, in fact! Why don't you start a new one, Geoff?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have not been there before. Perhaps, as the time gets closer, someone more familiar with the area can give me an address for my GPS, and then PM a cell phone number in case I need some further direction. I don't normally get lost, but it would be nice to be able to call someone and not wander around.
> thanks,
> deb


GPS devices and the DC area still give me the heebee jeebies. My family was in DC (Arlington, actually) last summer and drove up (down?) to Baltimore to watch an Orioles game on Father's Day. On the way back, I put our hotel address in the GPS and trusted it to guide me safely back home. Well, the GPS decided that some avenue was the best way back taking us through Georgetown and into downtown DC to get back to 66. Man, what a nightmare! Every few blocks, the GPS would instruct us to turn off the main avenue. We'd take 2 or 3 quick turns and wind up right back on the same avenue. Then, it turns into the Kennedy Center. I had no idea that there was an entrance ramp to 66 just past the KC gate. I stopped at the guard shack and asked the guard how to get to 66 because my GPS "DOESN'T KNOW WHERE THE HELL I AM! The poor guard shrank back and pointed across the parking lot to the entrance ramp sign. I thanked him and sheepishly went on my way back to Arlington. My wife and kids still laugh uncontrollably about this every time we get the GPS out to use for directions.

SHEESH!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betcha you were on Rock Creek Parkway.  Always a mistake in my opinion.    'Cause there are times of day when it only goes one direction.  Probably, your GPS did not want you there because it didn't know if it was a restricted time.  My tomtom does that sometimes.  I have to tell it, when it asks, that it's o.k. to send me somewhere via an HOV or toll road.

But the bigger question is. . .what the heck did you drive all the way to Baltimore for when there's a perfectly lovely brand new stadium right in South East DC?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But the bigger question is. . .what the heck did you drive all the way to Baltimore for when there's a perfectly lovely brand new stadium right in South East DC?


Nats weren't in town that weekend or that would have been my preference. I would love to see the new ballpark. When we were in DC three years ago, we watched the "new" Nats at RFK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  They weren't in DC on the 4th last year?  I thought they were. . . .they certainly are this year and I think I'm going to be able to get my neighbors tickets since they're going to be out of town.

Camden Yards is also a really nice park, though. . . .


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? They weren't in DC on the 4th last year? I thought they were. . . .they certainly are this year and I think I'm going to be able to get my neighbors tickets since they're going to be out of town.
> 
> Camden Yards is also a really nice park, though. . . .


They weren't in town for Father's Day, which is when we were there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! Why did I think 4th of July. . . .brain


Spoiler



fart


I guess.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sandypeach said:


> GPS devices and the DC area still give me the heebee jeebies. My family was in DC (Arlington, actually) last summer and drove up (down?) to Baltimore to watch an Orioles game on Father's Day. On the way back, I put our hotel address in the GPS and trusted it to guide me safely back home. Well, the GPS decided that some avenue was the best way back taking us through Georgetown and into downtown DC to get back to 66. Man, what a nightmare! Every few blocks, the GPS would instruct us to turn off the main avenue. We'd take 2 or 3 quick turns and wind up right back on the same avenue. Then, it turns into the Kennedy Center. I had no idea that there was an entrance ramp to 66 just past the KC gate. I stopped at the guard shack and asked the guard how to get to 66 because my GPS "DOESN'T KNOW WHERE THE HELL I AM! The poor guard shrank back and pointed across the parking lot to the entrance ramp sign. I thanked him and sheepishly went on my way back to Arlington. My wife and kids still laugh uncontrollably about this every time we get the GPS out to use for directions.
> 
> SHEESH!


Thank you for posting this!  It gives me something else to point to when the next tech-person asks me why on earth I'm teaching my daughter to read _actual maps_ since by the time she grows up, all cars will have GPS as a standard feature. 

And I'm sorry you had such a hard time; DC can be frustrating to navigate in... even with a regular map.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We have a friend here that uses a GPS for Guadalajara - the accent is unbelievable and almost not understandable, we understand it because we already know where we are going.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Why spoiler tag fart?


----------

